# Yes, this is us......



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2016)

YES, THIS IS US!!

Some senior citizens are being criticized for the present deficiencies of our modern world; real or imaginary, present or past, foreign or domestic. 
We take responsibility for all our actions and omissions; we do not try to blame others for our past imperfections, ignorance or failures.
Our generation saved the World from Fascism, Communism, and Racism while we raised the Standard of Living, Health Care and Life Expectancy.

*HOWEVER,* upon reflection, we would like to point out *that it was* *NOT* *senior citizens who took:*

*The melody out of music,*
*The* *pride* *out of appearance,*
*The* *courtesy* *out of driving,*
*The* *romance* *out of love,*
*The* *commitment* *out of marriage,*
*The* *responsibility* *out of parenthood,* 
*The* *togetherness* *out of the family,*
*The* *learning* *out of education,* 
*The service out of patriotism,*
*The* *Golden Rule* *from rulers,*
*The* *civility* *out of behavior,*
*The* *refinement* *out of language,*
*The* *dedication* *out of employment,*
*The* *prudence* *out of spending,*

*And we certainly are* *NOT* *the ones who eliminated* *patience* *and* *tolerance* *from personal relationships and interactions* *with others on a face to face basis!!*

*And, we DO understand the meaning of patriotism, and remember those who have* *fought and died for our country.*

*Just look at the Seniors with tears in their eyes* *and pride in their hearts, as they stand at attention with their hand over their hearts, as the American Flag passes by in a parade !*
*YES, I'M A SENIOR CITIZEN !*
*I'm the life of the party . . . Even if it lasts until 8 p.m.*
*I'm very good at opening childproof caps . . .* 
*With a hammer.*

*I'm awake many hours before my body allows me to get up.*
*I'm smiling all the time, because I can't hear a thing you're saying.*
*I'm sure everything I can't find is in a safe secure place, somewhere.*
*I'm wrinkled, saggy, lumpy, and that's just my left leg, but I haven't made my skin look like wall paper or snake skin.*
*My ears, nose, tongue, or naval haven't been pierced with metal rings.*
*I'm beginning to realize that aging is not for wimps.*
*Yes, I'm a SENIOR CITIZEN* 
*and I think I am having the time of my life!* 

*Now if I could only remember who sent this to me, I wouldn't send it back to them.* 
*Or, maybe I should send it to all my friends anyway.* 
*They won't remember, even if they did send it.* 
*Spread the laughter* 
*Share the cheer* 
*Let's* *be happy* 
*While we're here.*


----------



## jujube (Feb 27, 2016)

You tell 'em, Pappy!


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 27, 2016)

Lotta truth there, Pappy!


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2016)

That's 100% correct Pappy.  I'm never ashamed of being a member of the group.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2016)

that was great!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2020)

Pappy said:


> YES, THIS IS US!!
> 
> Some senior citizens are being criticized for the present deficiencies of our modern world; real or imaginary, present or past, foreign or domestic.
> We take responsibility for all our actions and omissions; we do not try to blame others for our past imperfections, ignorance or failures.
> ...


----------

